# What Is your Current Briefcase/Dream Briefcase?



## srivats

I'm sure this question has been asked multiple times before ... but instead of asking for a suggestion for a briefcase, I thought I'd make it more interesting. So here is a 3 part question:

1. What is your current briefcase and are you happy with it?
2. What briefcases did you go through before your current one?
3. What would be your dream briefcase?

As for myself, I've been through plenty of briefcases. I had a thinkpad ballistic nylon carry case (sold) during school, a brenthaven ballistic nylon case (still have it and use it -- wish it were leather), a customhide briefcase (sold it, was unhappy with leather and looks), a mw-traveler case (just sold it, great quality briefcase but was not good for my needs). 

I am currently waiting for a Filson 257, but I am already worried that it won't be the bag I am looking for. I have 15" laptop and I hate fussing around with a sleeve. How do you folks carry a laptop inside the 257? I wish Filson made a version of 257 with a padded bottom, maybe some foam padding between the bottom two canvas layers. Has anyone attempted to do something like this?

My dream briefcase would be a glaser designs deal bag. I love the looks of the classic SAB dispatch case, but it would be completely impractical (not to mention too heavy) for everyday use. I am way too picky when it comes to bags


----------



## srivats

Infact, this might be a more broader topic for discussion. How satisfied are we with everyday items we use?


----------



## Trip English

I'd keep things focused on the first question. The second could slosh all over the place.

My answer(s):

1. Filson 257 (whaddaya know!) I couldn't be happier and plan on re-buying it 30-40 years from now when it finally bites the dust. I use a 13" MacBook Air that I can slip inside with a neoprene sleeve, or an iPad in the standard case. I often carry a 15" Thinkpad along with the MB Air (and sometimes the iPad) as well as various other trappings of my profession such as laser distance measurers, scale-masters, drafting pens, etc. All fit comfortably and my only complaint would be the weight. I've heard comments as to the appropriateness of a canvas bag in certain business environments, but fortunately I don't have that issue.

2. My only previous briefcase, believe it or not, was a Louis Vuitton Serviette Conseiller. I used an Jansport backpack before that and the LV was a gift from my then girlfriend. I NEVER felt comfortable using it and still have it in a storage tub. I have no idea what I'll ever do with it. 

3. My dream briefcase would be a Filson 257 with a few years more wear on it!


----------



## ashcroft99

I have the Filson leather briefcase. Wonderful. Have owned the original design Filson "tin cloth" briefcase for sixteen years. I"ll wear out long before either of those two items do, and I won't age with nearly the same grace.


----------



## eagle2250

My current brief bag is a brown leather, expandable Tumi softside; carried during the last 10+ years of my career and in the almost eight years that I have been (mostly) retired. Familiar and well worn, to my eye it is as handsome today, as it was when I first took delivery of the bag. Indeed, there have been a few misguided moments, during which I have briefly considered replacing this old companion but, fortunately they passed without incident...for, indeed, old friends are the best!

Prior to my Tumi bag, I carried a Hartman belting leather, hardside for 12+, perhaps as many as fifteen, years.


----------



## Sir Cingle

I have a Brooks Brothers leather attache, which I bought at an outlet store. It was not, however, made for the outlet--it's not a 346 bag. I like it a lot, and I got it at a heavily discounted price. The only thing that bothers me about it is the fact that it has a little plaque on it that says "Brooks Brothers." I'd prefer not to advertise for them. I suppose I could take it off, but I haven't gotten around to doing it. I get a number of compliments on the bag; folks seem to think I paid much more for it than I did.

As far as a dream bag goes, I'd prefer to remain oblivious to superior bags. I've seen some very nice ones, but they are all quite expensive. I'm just as happy with the one I've got. Obviously, I wouldn't say no to a free high-quality bag, but I'd rather not spend big bucks on such an item.


----------



## Uncle Bill

My current "briefcase" is a a very untrad black LowePro laptop courier bag. I like it because I can put my computer in along with a small camera system.

Once my Lowepro wears out, I would like a tan Filson 257 and a brown Jack Georges Saddle Collection #6426 Old English Bag. 
*
*


----------



## tokyogator

srivats said:


> In fact, this might be a more broader topic for discussion. How satisfied are we with everyday items we use?


^This is a good question.

In your other post you also seem to be asking (indirectly) about the approach to achieving one's ideal.

I deal with this question a lot when building a wardrobe, particularly high ticket items like blazers, shoes and bags.

With respect to the bag, it sounds like you know what your ideal bag is (Glaser deal bag), but you are trying to find cheaper alternatives. In my case, I decided to just jump in with my ideal (same as yours) and pay the big price now rather than dilly-dally around with other bags that will never fulfill the ideal. It may or may not save money, but I will relieve the itch of wondering "what if?", which to me is worth the extra few hundred dollars.

Both methods have their merits--on one you get to try out the full range of bags and have full confidence that what you have chosen is truly what you want. In the other, you spend big upfront but get to know right away if your ideal is a practical reality.

Perhaps how we choose to buy affects the other question of "How satisfied are we with everyday items we use? "


----------



## Joe Beamish

My current (and almost dream) briefcase is a vintage hartmann with the retracting handles. A macbook air (on my list) would be ideal for it, elevating it to full "dream" status -- unlike my current macbook which requires a larger space. Otherwise all I carry in the briefcase is books and papers -- which the hartmann takes such good care of. 

If there were no such animal as a macbook air, i'd want a filson 257 for my current laptop; but I'm looking to get a new computer, not a new briefcase.


----------



## The Rambler

My dream briefcase is no briefcase; however I have a soft-sided Dopp belting leather job I bought in NYC 35 years ago that I use very occaionally.


----------



## Joe Beamish

The Rambler said:


> My dream briefcase is no briefcase....


Exactly. What was I thinking? The hegemony of crap we carry around. The best feeling is to scoot out of the house with nothing in hand.


----------



## Wisco

My current briefcase is a large Custom Hide Scholar Laptop with two exterior pockets (pic from their website):



It has a padded internal compartment that fits a 17 inch MacBook Pro and a second interior section for papers etc. A few small internal organizer slots for pens, phone or business cards, an interior zipper pocket for important files, an external slot pocket on the back for the newspaper and the two exterior pockets for power cords / sundries makes this a good bag for my work lifestyle. It has begun to develop scratches and scrapes.... uhh patina, and has been bullet-proof. Custom Hide also hasn't been discovered by hipsters ala Frost River, ACL x Billy Kirk or JW Hulme, so its only $350, a bargain for American made leather.

I also recently purchase a GORUCK G1 backpack. This military inspired backpack is better for carrying heavier loads, has a water bladder compartment big enough to swallow my 17 inch MacBook Pro and lot of internal pockets for keeping sundries in their place while traveling. The downside is that is is a plain black ballistic nylon color.

My dream would be a something hard sided like a Halliburton case, but with "over stuff ability". I've always liked the relatively light-weight aluminum shell on the Halliburton or Rimowa cases, but the price tag is pretty steep.


----------



## smujd

My dream briefcase would be a full time assistant to carry whatever I require.

Pending that, I have a custom Hartman made of belting leather. GREAT briefcase. Tough as nails. Can carry quite a few files and a laptop, as needed.


----------



## charlie500

I have the Italian Calf Brief Bag about halfway down:

https://www.buddleather.com/products.aspx?cat=10&subcat=42

I'm happy with it but am interested in this as well:


----------



## ComboOrgan

srivats said:


> ...
> I am currently waiting for a Filson 257, but I am already worried that it won't be the bag I am looking for. I have 15" laptop and I hate fussing around with a sleeve. How do you folks carry a laptop inside the 257? I wish Filson made a version of 257 with a padded bottom, maybe some foam padding between the bottom two canvas layers. Has anyone attempted to do something like this?
> ...


Did you look at the 258? It is like the 257 but with a padded laptop sleeve.

I have a 257, and I keep a neoprene sleeve in one of the inner compartments for my laptop.


----------



## srivats

ComboOrgan said:


> Did you look at the 258? It is like the 257 but with a padded laptop sleeve.
> 
> I have a 257, and I keep a neoprene sleeve in one of the inner compartments for my laptop.


I do not like the looks of the 258. It is too bulky for everyday use.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

I received a Stickman leather Lindy Bag for my graduation present from my wife. I did, however, work with Shawn on a few customizations, including dual front pockets with pen slots and card holders inside. It is my dream bag and will outlast me. However, there are two things I would change. First, although fine quality, the leather has a bit of a burgundy hue and I really wanted a true dark brown. Second, Shawn added a stamped insignia that I wasn't wild about when I received it, though it has faded after a year. Neither of these issues are Shawn's fault: I did not make my wishes clear enough on these matters. In fact I would easily buy from Shawn again; he makes a hand-crafted quality product for a reasonable price, will customize willingly, and was very friendly to work with.

Here's a stock pic of the bag without my changes:


----------



## MKC

I wanted a Glaser bag but persuaded myself that it was more responsible to buy a Schlesinger brief bag at a third of the price. As tokyogator suggested, that was a mistake. Five years of daily use later, the poor quality of the Schlesinger bag is a problem. Regrets, I've had a few.


----------



## srivats

^ We always pay for mistakes like that ... atleast that's what I have learnt. Poor products end up being more expensive in the longer. When I say poor, I don't mean price; I mean how poor of a fit the product is to US, the users. The price, while secondary, ends up being a prime factor in most people's decisions. I am trying not to be penny wise and pound foolish more -- it's not an easy thing.


----------



## cumberlandpeal

I collect English lid-over cases and as a collector cannot get enough of them. I have one Swaine Adeney case I bought back in the 80s in the Havana color but would love one of their 3 inch cases in London.


----------



## maximar

Sorry to bud into the high rollers table but anyone knows a decent slim leather briefcase for less than $100?


----------



## srivats

maximar said:


> Sorry to bud into the high rollers table but anyone knows a decent slim leather briefcase for less than $100?


Check etsy, maybe you can find one.


----------



## Danny

I have a burgundy canvas Lands End square rigger that I got in 1994...still going strong. It fits a ton of stuff, I use it for my computer and for small sound recording rigs [work].

I also have a couple of my dad's old Coach briefcases, the simple ones where it's just one pocket. Good for picking up scripts at recording sessions.

https://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.128001742.jpg

I have one in tan and one in brown...they are great and simple.

I suppose if I ever needed a new briefcase it'd be a Filson or a Custom Hide.

https://customhide.com/custom_1945_US_Army_briefcase.html


----------



## snakeroot

M&W Traveler, which I just got for Christmas. My prior el cheapo crapped out after only two years. Thus, I decided I'd get something for my children to squabble over after I'm dead.

Regards,


----------



## Georgia

Current: Orvis Battenkill Overnight Briefcase. It's been great - no complaints. Just wanted to upgrade.



On the Way: Filson 257 in tan. Christmas gift from my wife.


----------



## Tucker

I currently use the Filson 258. I don't find it too bulky for everyday use, and it's very good for business travel. I had the Filson bridle leather briefcase for awhile but sold it because it was far too small. Beautiful briefcase, though, but not practical for me.

I considered the large briefcase from Saddleback Leather Company, but couldn't justify the price. A very good product.


----------



## Bricktop

Filson 256. It holds my 15" MacBook Pro just fine, plus everything I need to carry at a time. And it is aging nicely.
Some of those SAB products are nice but I can't justify the cost. I will accept gifts, of course.


----------



## swb120

I originally bought the Filson Field Satchel, but it was so dam* nice that I didn't dare take it out of the box! I couldn't bear to beat up such a lovely attache...so I sold it to TweedyDon, who loves it and uses it daily, I'm told. In its place, I bought a used Oxford Strap Around Document Case by Daines and Hathaway from the 'bay. Here it is new:
https://www.classicluggage.com/images/DainesandHathaway_OxfordStrapRound_002.jpg

It's a beauty, to be sure, made with thick bridle leather. The leather on my bag is a little darker than that of the photo. And since it was used (and even a little beaten up...I got a good deal on it!), I felt much better about using it as my daily bag (unless its raining, in which case I don't bring it). And the stitching and finishing on the D&H I felt was cleaner than on the Filson (which is admittedly more rustic than the British bags).

Dream case is the Classic British Dispatch Bag by Swaine Adeney (which is, of course, essentially the same bag as the D&H bag I now own...thought obviously much nicer):
https://www.swaineadeney.co.uk/products/west3_dc/index.html

While I love the classic British Tan, if I were going to spend $2000+ on a bag, I would buy the Dispatch Bag made for the movie Valkyrie, shown about 2/3d of the way down this page:
https://www.classicluggage.com/brief_cases_and_portfolios.htm

Here is the pic:
https://www.classicluggage.com/Valkyrie_Movie_Dispatch_Briefcase.htm


----------



## Joe Beamish

One thing I don't like about canvas bags, they erode clothes when you use the shoulder strap, as I have to often, riding subways, often with a cup of coffee or a kid in tow, or both. The shouldered bag rubs against your sport coat. Not good. If I were to "upgrade", I'd have to stick with leather.


----------



## hookem12387

I believe my dream would essentially be a leather version of the 257, but a soft leather that could still hold up. (if anyone knows what this would be, I'd love to hear it, even if I am still 3 semesters away)


----------



## Bermuda

mine is a Heritage brand....burgundy cordovan type of leather.....been in the family for about 20 years


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Very similar to my Hartmann, which wasn't in my family, but only ebayed. But it seems to hold up well enough to stay in the fam for a good spell. I keep the shoulder strap on, although I try not to use it often, but sometimes you gotta.


----------



## fishertw

*Coach and canvas*

I carry a Coach with one divider that I've had for about ten years, and it serves my needs well. Also have an old Lands End that I've dragged around for years to keep monthly bills, insurance policies etc in. While I don't carry a briefcase every day, the Coach serves all my needs and is good for travel.
Tom


----------



## srivats

My Filson 257 came in today in the mail -- it is a very nice bag and I am going to keep it. It is not the ideal bag for me (I strongly dislike fussing around with a laptop sleeve everyday) but it will certainly be useful. I am glad I got the 257 and not the 256. My hunt still continues ... 

Keep the posts coming, gentlemen!


----------



## hookem12387

For all you worrying about laptop sleeves, buy the equivalent to this for your machine (why you don't all have 15" Macbook Pro's escapes me) and never worry about it again. Oh, and it comes in other colors (I have black): https://www.goincase.com/products/detail/hardshell-case-cl57240cn


----------



## srivats

hookem12387 said:


> .. why you don't all have 15" Macbook Pro's escapes me ...


'coz not all of us want and/or like apple products! :devil:


----------



## hookem12387

srivats said:


> 'coz not all of us want and/or like apple products! :devil:


Does not compute. (eh, get it?)


----------



## brussell

Dream Case: SAB
Picked this one up on ebay for about $150. Link

Given how it is wearing, I doubt I'll ever get the SAB.


----------



## AlanC

Current: Filson 257
Really, this does pretty much all I need it to do. I like the look and functionality. I use a Tom Bihn laptop sleeve in mine. I use it most every day.

Former: Atlas flap over (like pictured above, but in tan belting). It was an okay case, but after it got caught in my flooded basement I've just never really resumed using it. If someone wants it I'll send it to you if you pay postage. It does have water/mildew damage to the bottom (there's a little in a couple of other spots). Mildew issues have been arrested, btw. [_Edit: Briefcase claimed, off to a new home to be used._]

Dream:


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> For all you worrying about laptop sleeves, buy the equivalent to this for your machine (why you don't all have 15" Macbook Pro's escapes me) and never worry about it again. Oh, and it comes in other colors (I have black): https://www.goincase.com/products/detail/hardshell-case-cl57240cn


Out of curiosity, why use a sleeve at all? unless you have a device like an iPad with exposed glass, it seems like most notebooks are either made of aluminum, like my MacBook Air, or some chunky black plastic. Neither of which have too much to worry about from the leather or canvas of the interior of a bag, and neither of which seem to gain much additional protection from a few millimeters of neoprene.


----------



## srivats

Trip English said:


> Out of curiosity, why use a sleeve at all? unless you have a device like an iPad with exposed glass, it seems like most notebooks are either made of aluminum, like my MacBook Air, or some chunky black plastic. Neither of which have too much to worry about from the leather or canvas of the interior of a bag, and neither of which seem to gain much additional protection from a few millimeters of neoprene.


I don't use a sleeve case but I really prefer that any bag I use has a solid bottom that I can set it down without having to worry about the bag tipping over. In addition, I ride a scooter to work most days and I cannot imagine that the two layers of canvas on the 257 is enough protection for bumpy rides day in and day out since I put my briefcase by my feet.

Some folks prefer to keep their laptops looking new, so a sleeve case is useful for them. Some people like the extra protection and maybe the satisfaction of atleast taking the precaution incase something happens (like spills). I personally cannot stand using a sleeve case day in and day out -- it is one of my quirks. Same reason why I don't use a cover for my cellphone.

As I said earlier, if Filson had some padding on the bottom my search for a perfect briefcase would stop. My everyday carry items fit in the bag perfectly without overloading the bag.


----------



## srivats

Alan, that SAB used to be my dream briefcase as well ... not anymore. 

While it is look absolutely fabulous and will age really beautifully, it is very heavy even empty and becomes too heavy to carry with a few items (forget a laptop). I don't want to have a briefcase just for looks - not anymore  I do drool everytime I see photos of the SAB cases ... esp. in the havana color, but I don't think I will spend money to buy one.


----------



## AldenPyle

I use either this

or this

from Hulme. I can't imagine I will ever have a job that required something more refined. But I still have a secret hankering for something like this


----------



## srivats

^ The JW Hulme looks very nice ... I'd love to see some photos, AP!


----------



## SirSpeedy

I acquired my dream briefcase recently from Mitchell Leather. Hand made in the USA from leathers of my choice.


----------



## TweedyDon

swb120 said:


> I originally bought the Filson Field Satchel, but it was so dam* nice that I didn't dare take it out of the box! I couldn't bear to beat up such a lovely attache...so I sold it to TweedyDon, who loves it and uses it daily, I'm told.


Yes indeed--it's both my dream case and daily "user"! 

(Except when it rains, when I use my old 257!)


----------



## hookem12387

Someone here will know this. Does there exist a leather briefcase similar in size and style to the Filson 257 for under $250? I'm guessing not


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I have an old soft Coach case with a double buckle closure.

It's simple, has a nice patina and I've grown to really like it.

I also have an old polo filson knockoff from the 80s.

I suppose my dream case would be a filson, but I feel like a bandwagon jumper cause it seems everyone else on earth wants one as well.



Trip English said:


> Out of curiosity, why use a sleeve at all? unless you have a device like an iPad with exposed glass, it seems like most notebooks are either made of aluminum, like my MacBook Air, or some chunky black plastic. Neither of which have too much to worry about from the leather or canvas of the interior of a bag, and neither of which seem to gain much additional protection from a few millimeters of neoprene.


It's just another layer of protection, and not all briefcases have a snug fit for your particular laptop.

I dislike working in pubic (school library and coffeehouses/bars) and I'm pretty careful with my computer.
Friends of mine have macbooks, both plastic and aluminum, that look pretty ratty from being tossed around in mesenger bags.


----------



## srivats

SirSpeedy said:


> I acquired my dream briefcase recently from Mitchell Leather. Hand made in the USA from leathers of my choice.


Thank you for introudcing me to Mitchell leather. Their bags look really well made. Would you care to add some of your thoughts to the thread I just started?

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?109976-Mitchell-leather-Milwaukee-Wisconsin


----------



## Cowtown

I have a laptop bag of unknown origin which was provided when my firm purchased new Dell laptops. After looking through this thread, I am now thinking I might want something nicer. I particularly like Wisco's bag.


----------



## Lieutenant

What I have: A battered Samsonite









What I bought last night off Sierra Trading Post because it was so discounted and I could not walk away ($209, Aston Leather, made in America. Retails for well over $400 on Aston's website). Discontinued style, black with white stitching. There is a tan and brown one on ebay right now (for the next 6 days) that has some great close-up photos of the details and stiching. However, the Customhide Scholar with the front pockets was also on my list and, if the price was equal, I probably would have bought that instead.








And, like many, I aspire to achieve the Leather Field Satchel from Filson (style 252 for me). Manly, useful, and with _style). 
_


----------



## dorji

What I have: beat-up leather one gifted to me. Only markings are "WINN" on the zipper pulls.


I like it.


----------



## dks202

*Blackhawk*









This is mine, Blackhawk Tactical, I don't leave home without it...


----------



## Saltydog

^^^ dks202, that is a great looking bag! Available at the attached site I hope.


----------



## srivats

Saltydog said:


> ^^^ dks202, that is a great looking bag! Available at the attached site I hope.


It is available here:

And here is a review with lots of photos:


----------



## Charles Saturn

I feel silly asking this, bit for everyone with a dispatch style bag aka the Valkyrie, doesn't constantly fooling with buckles prove a hassle, or is that not necessary. (I use an original filson, mostly to ferry bills, carry the paper, and occasionally, lunch).


----------



## Saltydog

srivats said:


> It is available here:
> 
> And here is a review with lots of photos:


Thank you srivats. I've been using one of the older Lands' End top of the line canvas with leather trim bags for years...but didn't get one with a compartment for my laptop. This one from Blackhawk looks like one that would pretty much meet every need for both day to day business and both business and personal travel.


----------



## xcontext

Hermes one in Barenia leather. It develops great patina. And no name large capacity shoulder one for its capacity.


----------



## nerdykarim

I have a Brenthaven Fusion case for carrying my computer, an Atlas flap-over case in their coffee leather when I need to step it up a bit, and a Swaine Adeney Brigg topframe case in their London tan leather that I haven't found occasion to use yet.

I'm thinking about selling the SAB to fund a Filson 257, but I'm not sure if I really want to let it go.


----------



## jst

I have Samsonite Laptop Pillow2 Briefcase in L size. I choose it for very good notebook protection that made notebook sleeve unecessary. Synthetic leather handle cover are worn after two years of service and shoulder belt pad would be better if done from less slippery material. It is not a briefcase for +20 years of service, but as a workhorse for everyday wear is quite sufficient and lightweight.


----------



## Lieutenant

Charles Saturn said:


> I feel silly asking this, bit for everyone with a dispatch style bag aka the Valkyrie, doesn't constantly fooling with buckles prove a hassle, or is that not necessary. (I use an original filson, mostly to ferry bills, carry the paper, and occasionally, lunch).


It's a trick...the buckles are for show; underneath/behind the buckled strap is a quick release tab


----------



## Charles Saturn

Lieutenant said:


> It's a trick...the buckles are for show; underneath/behind the buckled strap is a quick release tab


Thanks, that explains alot.


----------



## Reptilicus

This is what I'm saving up for: https://www.saddlebackleather.com/


----------



## Pentheos

^^^

I wouldn't put such a nice looking bag in the dirt.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

I always wanted a Coach Beekman brief in british tan


----------



## P Hudson

I have a Korchmar, Adventure series. I think this is it, though mine is brown, not tan.

https://www.korchmar.com/index.php?level2=catalog&level3=item_detail&item_id=56

It was new on Ebay for something like $125. I was trying to get a Hartmann for a long time, but didn't want to risk spending too much on something used, and didn't see any new ones that I really had to have. The Korchmar is excellent, a suitable replacement for a Land's End in use for about 25 years but starting to show its age.


----------



## Odin

I have a Filson 256 in tan. I don't carry a laptop but if I did I would consider the MacbookAir 13 or a 257. The 256 is on the small side but it carries everything I need for work and is easy to lug around on my mile walk in the city. I wish the strap was shorter though. I have considered punching new holes but haven't taken the leap yet. Mostly I carry it by the handles. I don't dream about briefcases so this will do for now.


----------



## Trip English

Odin said:


> I don't dream about briefcases...


Are you dead inside??


----------



## Odin

Trip English said:


> Are you dead inside??


Only mostly dead.


----------



## Sree

My current Briefcase: Korchmar Schlesinger 2.75 inch attaché case in brown belting leather. About $340 new. I wanted a very slim case, which this is. Enough to hold my MacBook Air, charger, kindle, and a few papers/ envelopes. The quality seems good: leather, construction, stitching, hardware, inside lining, etc. The color is exactly what I wanted. My one major issue is that it leans over to one side (the topside) when it is standing up, and can very easily tip over. I usually end up leaning it against something when I put it down, to ensure it doesn't fall over. This still happens even if I redistribute the contents. It's too late for me to return it.
Does anyone know if and how this can be fixed?










My last briefcase: Samsonite black leather 4 inch -- sent to Goodwill. I had that one for 5 years. Leather on the edges started wearing down, started bulging at the seams, and it looked unsightly.

My dream briefcase: Swaine Adeney Brigg Westminster 1


----------



## Miket61

My present to myself for my MBA in 2004 was a Louis Vuitton Nevski in black Taiga leather. It's smaller than a pilot case or an overnight bag, but it's much larger than a typical briefcase. I may get something smaller that holds little more than my laptop for going to and from the office, but it's very practical for short trips.

No, it's not trad at all. The only redeeming feature is that you'd have to have one just like it to recognize it as an LV.


----------



## Himself

Not trad perhaps but I use bike messenger bags by Chrome, in two different sizes.

I work at home, but occasionally visit clients or go to professional get-togethers. For real, I ride a bike for most trips. 20mi each way? No problem. So I need something that works.

I carry a Thinkpad, a notebook/folder with writing paper and pens, and business clothes and shoes.

Dream briefcase? Mission Workshop makes the best messenger bags, IMO.


----------



## Danny

My current briefcase is a maroon Lands End Square Rigger I bought in 1995. It has held up amazingly well. I recently got a Filson 256 in green, which had been my dream briefcase, so far it's great. I like the Custom Hide 1945 Army case, but I think I like it only in theory...for my own use I am actually not a big fan of leather.


----------



## MacTweed

Reptilicus,

That is the same one (color even) that I have. If I had to do over again, I would have purchased that same bag in Chestnut, as it is a much richer color (I have a chestnut wallet and my wife has a chestnut tote). I also have the . I love them both and ALWAYS receive compliments.









BTW - these ARE my dream briefcases. I do not swoon over a Swaine Adeney Brigg briefcase or similar.



Reptilicus said:


> This is what I'm saving up for: https://www.saddlebackleather.com/


----------



## MisterScott

Reptilicus, I have that very bag but in brown. Very nice bag. I also have the overnighter in the same color. It is very thick leather and small things can slide out. Otherwise very robust and unmistakable. I wish it had a slot in the back that I could sleave on my Tumi rolling garment bag. I have the messenger pouch in the color you have pictured there, I can't remember the name, though my wife has repo'd it on me.


----------



## SCsailor

I have an Orvis battenkill overnight bag in the standard green canvas and leather with a little brass plaque with my initials. I like it and hope to keep it for 10 years or more. It's been good for the last two.


----------



## Oldsarge

Brief cases are so 'paper office'. Why bother? With a poacher's pocket built into each coat and odd jacket, you can carry your pad unobtrusively and have your entire office with you at all times. That's _my_ kind of briefcase.


----------



## Titus_A

Oldsarge said:


> Brief cases are so 'paper office'. Why bother?


1. Because carrying a sack lunch in just a sack looks crappy.

2. Because lots of people still need lots of paper (not to mention computers and other gadgets).


----------



## leisureclass

I know this isn't very exciting, but I'm still dreaming of landing a Filson 257 on ebay. Got a gift card for christmas, and am just waiting for a more reasonable price. Brown being my first choice


----------



## MacTweed

Oldsarge said:


> Brief cases are so 'paper office'. Why bother? With a poacher's pocket built into each coat and odd jacket, you can carry your pad unobtrusively and have your entire office with you at all times. That's _my_ kind of briefcase.


Why bother?
Because I believe taking notes on an iPad looks unprofessional, and gives the impression that one may be playing games or surfing the Internet. An iPad would be fine for a personal assistant, but not (In my humble opinion) a person who would otherwise carry a briefcase. There I said it... (Flame suit on).








And *No*, I'm not against technology. They simply look terrible and give a bad impression.


----------



## smmrfld

MacTweed said:


> An iPad would be fine for a personal assistant, but not (In my humble opinion) a person who would otherwise carry a briefcase.


Apparently dinosaurs DO still roam the earth. This is simply laughable. I suppose you still have Miss Smith come in and take dictation for you?


----------



## MacTweed

smmrfld:

I am a young dinosaur, I suppose then. Actually I take my own notes - but that is the purpose of a laptop or pad of paper. I just believe the iPad is more of a gadget/toy rather than a business tool (Although I make exceptions for medical charting, as its portability is advantageous for clinicians). Further, many people I see with iPads are indeed using it as a plaything, rather than a business tool.


----------



## Titus_A

Even if one accepts that a tablet is an appropriate professional tool for public use (and I won't deny that it could have some uses, although I would never rely on one solely to the exclusion of pen and paper), there are still the facts that a) you need to carry the thing in something and b) you will often need, at least in some lines of work, to carry something else too.


----------



## smmrfld

MacTweed said:


> I just believe the iPad is more of a gadget/toy rather than a business tool.


 Whatever. Strange belief, though. My business partner and I have actually had a couple of clients notice our use of iPads for note-taking during meetings and subsequently bought their own for the same purpose, using the same note-taking software (Noteshelf).


----------



## brunotattaglia

A briefcase is a business-appropriate bag. If you concede that people still have a use for bags, then people still have a use for briefcases. Unless you think bags in general are a thing of the past?



Oldsarge said:


> Brief cases are so 'paper office'. Why bother? With a poacher's pocket built into each coat and odd jacket, you can carry your pad unobtrusively and have your entire office with you at all times. That's _my_ kind of briefcase.


----------



## Oldsarge

I most definitely think bags are a thing of the past. A pad used as a small laptop that includes camera, phone and that has connections for thumbdrives and wifi printer does everything a man needs. Admittedly, it would be more pleasant if Miss Smith came and took dictation while sitting on my lap but that seems unlikely. That day is over and so are bags.


----------



## cumberlandpeal

I take notes on my ipad using a stylus and my own handwriting. I do not tap tap tap. I carry my iPad in a Swaine Adeney lid-over briefcase. I am in my 67th year and yield to no man in my love of technology, high priced English briefcases and expensive tailoring.


----------



## dcjacobson

My dream case is a very thin leather attache--2" wide or less. The thinner the better. You often see these in late 1950s, early 1960s movies and TV shows. Haven't had much luck finding one, even on eBay.

Like what this gentleman is sporting, but even thinner:


----------



## AldenPyle

Oldsarge said:


> I most definitely think bags are a thing of the past. A pad used as a small laptop that includes camera, phone and that has connections for thumbdrives and wifi printer does everything a man needs. Admittedly, it would be more pleasant if Miss Smith came and took dictation while sitting on my lap but that seems unlikely. That day is over and so are bags.


IPad-schmipad. Sync everything on the cloud and don't carry anything in or out of your office but a smart phone.

I'm not quite there yet everyday, but may not be too far away


----------



## Oldsarge

AldenPyle said:


> IPad-schmipad. Sync everything on the cloud and don't carry anything in or out of your office but a smart phone.
> 
> I'm not quite there yet everyday, but may not be too far away


Another perfectly sensible option! Women carry bags, men have pockets.


----------



## smmrfld

*IPad helps Apple succeed in business world
*
www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/01/31/BUJ61N0VBN.DTL#ixzz1lB0tjxDP


----------



## Oldsarge

In today's world, only the Secret Service has any need for briefcases.


----------



## MacTweed

Titus_A said:


> Even if one accepts that a tablet is an appropriate professional tool for public use...there are still the facts that a) *you need to carry the thing in something* and b) *you will often need, at least in some lines of work, to carry something else too.*


Absolutely.





Oldsarge said:


> I most definitely think bags are a thing of the past...Admittedly, it would be more pleasant if Miss Smith came and took dictation while sitting on my lap but that seems unlikely. That day is over and so are bags.


Are you being facetious? :icon_scratch:


----------



## AldenPyle

Oldsarge said:


> In today's world, only the Secret Service has any need for briefcases.


Uh, no. Paper remains superior to screens for reading anything (other than a novel) longer than maybe 10 pages. Sometimes the mobility of a pad makes that inconvenience worth it, sometimes not. But tech could improve.

Obviously, you were being facetious about the poachers pocket. But ultimately putting a bigger inside breast pocket in jackets for pads etc. will make a lot of sense. And on that fine day, my friends, the sack will rule the world. Until then. I carry a leather hulme document briefcase, or their overnight case in green canvas, but a lot less than I used to.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I'm split between a , , and a Duluth Pack Computer Portfolio. What do you guys think of 'em?


----------



## MacTweed

DoghouseReilley,

I really like the Frost River document briefcase. I like that waxed canvas look.


----------



## jeffreyc

Got to be this Mitchell.


----------



## jeffreyc

Or perhaps the Swaine Adeney - dependant on the occasion.


----------



## Sartre

DoghouseReilly said:


> I'm split between a , , and a Duluth Pack Computer Portfolio. What do you guys think of 'em?


I think it partly depends on what your occupation is. These would be a bit relaxed for my workplace.

As for "bags being a thing of the past" -- maybe someday. But in the meantime where do I put my umbrella? My apple? My gloves? My brief case also includes power cords and chargers, thumb drive, pens/pencils, Benadryl, Altoids, business cards, several ID badges, and an eyeglass case.

Writ large, I think it would be sad to consign so honorable an accessory to the past. One of my favorite things about our sartorial inclinations here is the way they honor the past.


----------



## cumberlandpeal

JeffreyC has offered up the perfect case. The handmade Swaine Adeney in 3 inch. I own this case and love it. I often carry it with me to places where "the cloud" is unavailable and in it I find my iPad and my Rhoda #18 pad. 

For a couple of thousand dollars you have a work of art that will last you your entire life and which you can pass on to your son and he to his.


----------



## Oliver Hoover

*Swaine Adeney Wrap Around Color Choice*



cumberlandpeal said:


> I collect English lid-over cases and as a collector cannot get enough of them. I have one Swaine Adeney case I bought back in the 80s in the Havana color but would love one of their 3 inch cases in London.


I have a question about which color would be the "safest" over time. I am a teacher and would like the Westminster SS case in Havana color since a stray ink mark, coffee spill, etc. would not be as noticeable as an ink mark or stain, coffee spill, etc. on the more traditional London Tan or even Chestnut color. Does my reasoning make sense? What color would seem more resistant to showing the likely stains we would encounter? Thanks.


----------



## hookem12387

I forgot about this thread. I may end up with my dream briefcase right out of the gates...sort of. My graduation present from my parents is a Narangasett Leathers custom bag, but my understanding is that mine wont be ready until November or December because of the backlog.


----------



## cumberlandpeal

I think Havana would be less likely to show stains. Interestingly, I am a lot less concerned with those mishaps today than when I was younger. I can now look at one of my cases and remember the very hotel I was staying in when a leaky air conditioner put water stains on my Peal & Co lid over. The same case has a crushed corner that occurred in a courtroom as I waited for jury selection. Another case has a friend's cocktail glass ring forever printed on its lid . All of these freaked me out at the time, but now they evoke memories. 

Get the Havana and enjoy it.


----------



## straw sandals

hookem12387 said:


> I forgot about this thread. I may end up with my dream briefcase right out of the gates...sort of. My graduation present from my parents is a Narangasett Leathers custom bag, but my understanding is that mine wont be ready until November or December because of the backlog.


You lucky dog! He's stopped taking new orders, so you'll be getting one of the last ones. I hope you post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Mississippi

Got a Cheney English briefcase at a yard sale for $3 last week.


----------



## John HP

*My dream briefcase*

I'm a bit late but maybe we can keep this thread current.

1. My current briefcase is nonexistent, I'm just transitioning from university to the real world and still have a rucksack. 
2. N/A, used a high-quality canvas rucksack all during school. 
3. My dream briefcase is a handcrafted one by chapman bags, this is the one I'd base it on in particular:

I think I'll keep dreaming until I can afford what I want :icon_smile_big:


----------



## filfoster

I yearn for a briefcase, in retirement, that looks EXACTLY like a traveling liquor caddy.


----------



## Himself

Oldsarge said:


> Brief cases are so 'paper office'. Why bother? With a poacher's pocket built into each coat and odd jacket, you can carry your pad unobtrusively and have your entire office with you at all times. That's _my_ kind of briefcase.


This. Light as the cloud.


----------



## Jack_Carrotwax

*Dream case*










English Briefcase from Frank Clegg Leatherworks in Fall River, Massachusetts. Room for a Mac Air, iPhone, hard drives, data projector, cables, outlets, tiny loudspeakers, an iPod/DAC/amp/headphones, meds, Altoids, copies of "Technology Review", "American Scientist" and "New York Times", Clift/Lara bars, Japanese notebooks, gel pens, and maybe a file folder or two.

https://frankcleggleatherworks.com/index.php


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Blimey, who uses a briefcase nowadays? My computer stays at work & I work paper free, all my work both inbound and outwards is digital or is inherent to me i.e. in my head. Stationery of all sorts is at work if I need it. 
I never bring lunch to work with me. My glasses and diary I carry in coat pockets.

The only time I carry any sort of bag is when I'm cycling.


----------



## Bjorn

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Blimey, who uses a briefcase nowadays? My computer stays at work & I work paper free, all my work both in and out is digital or is inherent to me i.e. in my head. Stationary of all sorts is at work if I need it.
> I never bring lunch to work with me. My glasses and diary I carry in coat pockets.
> 
> The only time I carry any sort of bag is when I'm cycling.


I drag my 12" laptop home with me every day, plus papers and stuff. I have a bridle leather Filson. It's either that or an SAB, Papworth or Ettinger. Those I want...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Bjorn said:


> I drag my 12" laptop home with me every day


Why? Do you work at home in the evening? I've often wondered about this as I have colleagues who do this as well.

Both in the military & the police I learned something important and very healthy, which still today characterises most soldiers and police officers and it is this, when you finish your shift, leave your work at work, don't think about it anymore, then go home & be yourself. And that is a rule I've always lived by.


----------



## Oldsarge

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Why? Do you work at home in the evening? I've often wondered about this as I have colleagues who do this as well.
> 
> Both in the military & the police I learned something important and very healthy, which still today characterises most soldiers and police officers and it is this, when you finish your shift, leave your work at work, don't think about it anymore, then go home & be yourself. And that is a rule I've always lived by.












Possibly the most important post of this entire thread. This is absolutely right. By doing so you will be better rested and more efficient at work and won't need to spend time at home trying to catch up on what you were too tired and foggy to get done during work hours. People who put their jobs over their own well-being and that of their families have a serious impairment of the priorities. It's just a job, people, not your life.


----------



## blue suede shoes

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Why? Do you work at home in the evening? I've often wondered about this as I have colleagues who do this as well.
> 
> Both in the military & the police I learned something important and very healthy, which still today characterises most soldiers and police officers and it is this, when you finish your shift, leave your work at work, don't think about it anymore, then go home & be yourself. And that is a rule I've always lived by.


I think if everyone lived by that rule, people would live longer. Of course, they would probably have less money.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

blue suede shoes said:


> Of course, they would probably have less money.


I know and I've never worked in the private sector. I've never been an ambitious driven person, never fancied loads of overtime & wokring evenings and weekends. I've always wanted to work in and for the public sector, so all but 2 years of my entire working life, 34 years so far, have been military,police,security and govt service.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's all in the budgeting. My hunting partner worked his whole life for the government and by prudent investment retired a millionaire. Of course, all that does is give him more reason to complain about how much he pays in taxes but the guy is very comfortable . . . though to look at him you'd think he was a slovenly bum.


----------



## blairrob

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Blimey, who uses a briefcase nowadays? My computer stays at work & I work paper free, all my work both inbound and outwards is digital or is inherent to me i.e. in my head. Stationery of all sorts is at work if I need it.
> I never bring lunch to work with me. My glasses and diary I carry in coat pockets.
> 
> The only time I carry any sort of bag is when I'm cycling.





Earl of Ormonde said:


> Why? Do you work at home in the evening? I've often wondered about this as I have colleagues who do this as well.
> 
> Both in the military & the police I learned something important and very healthy, which still today characterises most soldiers and police officers and it is this, when you finish your shift, leave your work at work, don't think about it anymore, then go home & be yourself. And that is a rule I've always lived by.





Oldsarge said:


> Possibly the most important post of this entire thread. This is absolutely right. By doing so you will be better rested and more efficient at work and won't need to spend time at home trying to catch up on what you were too tired and foggy to get done during work hours. People who put their jobs over their own well-being and that of their families have a serious impairment of the priorities. It's just a job, people, not your life.


Poppycock.:icon_smile:

I am inveterate briefcase user, for some 25 years now, and still carry my attache graduation gift from my parents and a second, larger, English briefcase for those days when just one won't do. I almost invariably take work home except during the summer when I leave work early to sail. I enjoy working, and enjoy competition whether it is sailing, cards, or work. I have never _had_ to work for money (really, who in communist Canada does :icon_cheers: ) and am never motivated by it but I have been driven since I was a kid and am ambitious. It's fun! My father was also like this as I suspect his father was, though I didn't know him well.

I don't see it as any different from being very interested in clothing, or baseball, or car hobbies, or whatever. I don't have kids, don't get (many) complaints (from the various) partners I have had over the years, and enjoy my life.

And good lord, my output sucks because I am too tired and foggy to do it right at work? Ha! I laugh at you  ! Well, not really. But it's quite different from working in a dangerous situation where the work you carry home is a smith and wesson or crime scene photos difficult social worker cases. I grew up with a tight group of 5 friends and we are still very close; one is a very hard working mechanical engineer, 2 are general surgeons, one a tax and mergers partner at Price Waterhouse, and the other a Chicago banker. 5 marriages, 0 divorces. Sheesh. Being driven to work longer hours or not are both appropriate strategies for life, as are living trad, not living trad :eek2:,
wearing square toed shoes or listening to rap.

Have some fun at work in the white collar world and it feels a lot less stressful, plus you get to carry a 25 year old attache case with a great patina. What's better than that?

And now, it's back to work. Or dinner. Or something else I like to do. As soon as I take my heart meds :biggrin2:.


----------



## herfitup

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Why? Do you work at home in the evening? I've often wondered about this as I have colleagues who do this as well.
> 
> Both in the military & the police I learned something important and very healthy, which still today characterises most soldiers and police officers and it is this, when you finish your shift, leave your work at work, don't think about it anymore, then go home & be yourself. And that is a rule I've always lived by.


Some of us travel the country and the world to visit customers and help them with their problems. I very rarely travel to the office but when I have to hit the road the computer bag/briefcase is a requirement. I mostly go with a cheap leather bag with the EZ-Scan option so I don't have to remove the computer from the bag. The bags get beat to crap through airport security and on the plane. I just replace them every year or two.

Frank Clegg isn't far from my home and I have friends that live in Fall River. They look like might be worth a look. Harness belting leather might hold up.


----------



## AldenPyle

Weirdly, I'm actually carrying books in my briefcase these days. I know, books, right?


----------



## Miket61

I take home my briefcase with my laptop every night, but I rarely take it out. 

Part of it is a security issue - my alternative would be to lock the laptop in a desk drawer. But my company is very generous about working from home, so always having it with me means that if the situation presents itself I can take advantage.


----------



## jaydubbs15

Great post! Leather always looks great, but it can be very heavy and impractical. I've done the research and for those that like to carry a laptop in their commuting bags then Briggs & Riley can't be beat for durability, style, and value. Tumi comes in a distant second. I have a Briggs & Riley Verb bag and it's great!

Jay


----------



## Bjorn

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Why? Do you work at home in the evening? I've often wondered about this as I have colleagues who do this as well.
> 
> Both in the military & the police I learned something important and very healthy, which still today characterises most soldiers and police officers and it is this, when you finish your shift, leave your work at work, don't think about it anymore, then go home & be yourself. And that is a rule I've always lived by.


I don't have that kind of job, sometimes the deadline is the deadline. And if one is even a little bit responsible for managing others then work periodically piles up.

Also, if I have no meetings I can sometimes work from home. And if I'm sick I can work in bed 

As for family, mrs Bjorn is the same and the cat doesn't mind


----------



## Topsider

Not sure I have a "dream briefcase." My current EDC is an old Levenger leather brief, like this one.










It doesn't have a fancy padded laptop compartment, but accommodates my MacBook Pro nicely in a quilted laptop sleeve from Timbuk2, like this one:


----------



## Ensiferous

Topsider, I have one of those too, but with the Tusting England badge.


----------



## Topsider

Ensiferous said:


> Topsider, I have one of those too, but with the Tusting England badge.


Tusting, eh? I always wondered who made these. Levenger doesn't say. Just checked the Tusting web site. Apparently, I have the "Strixton" model. Mine doesn't have the pen/card slots, however.


----------



## Birdsnest

Simple...


----------



## Topsider

Birdsnest said:


> Simple...


You may be interested to know that Bond's briefcase in "From Russia With Love" was made by Swaine Adeney Brigg, and is still available (for around $2600 US).

https://www.swaineadeney.co.uk/products/bond_a/index.html


----------



## Topsider

I just started using the Filson 257 brief that I bought in December (Merry Christmas to me), and just had to bump this thread. Switching briefcases is harder than I thought. I had a place for everything in my old one, and I had to figure it out all over again with the Filson.


----------



## AshScache

I have a few briefcases, all Coach, that I carry depending on what I have to transport and what I'm wearing--two Coach Beekman briefs (one in English tan, one in black) and then a darker brown Gladstone lawyers bag. I like the Beekmans if I am just gong down to the courthouse for something small; the Gladstone is better if I have a larger file, or need to carry my computer with me. All have a nice patina, and all were eBay acquisitions and 100% authentic.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Topsider said:


> I just started using the Filson 257 brief that I bought in December (Merry Christmas to me), and just had to bump this thread. Switching briefcases is harder than I thought. I had a place for everything in my old one, and I had to figure it out all over again with the Filson.


I got a Filson 257 for Christmas and fell in love with it.


----------



## jeffreyc

An update. My new dream briefcase is the Mitchell in Cordovan -


----------



## jeffreyc

Sorry - that was not Cordovan - this is -


----------



## MoosicPa

*My current briefcases.....*

These are some of my current briefcases, that I rotate on an almost daily basis.....










SAB flapover.....










SAB bow frame










Brooks Bros. (Peel & Co.)...










British Minister's Dispatch Box....


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nice range of options and no judgement intended, but Jeez Louise, that last case is really red!


----------



## MoosicPa

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Nice range of options and no judgement intended, but Jeez Louise, that last case is really red!


Thanks, my three obsessions are watches, shoes and briefcases..... LOL.... however it's supposed to be red, that's how they are made.... though you can get them customized.....

https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8579587.stm


----------



## Essential

On the left, I have a bag made from Carlos ("Diaz Bags") in Antigua Guatemala, and on the right I have a Saddleback Leather. I recently bought the Saddleback Leather as an upgrade and it even comes with a 100 year warranty. My bag will outlive me unfortunately.

My dream briefcase is the larger, "original" Saddleback Briefcase, which I absolutely have no use for


----------



## rwaldron

Wasn't there someone on this forum a while back that posted about having a custom made (in the USA) briefcase that looked damned good and was close to affordable? If I'm not crazy, it may have been made by a saddle maker, or something like that. It looked damned good wherever I saw it.


----------



## poorboy

rwaldron said:


> Wasn't there someone on this forum a while back that posted about having a custom made (in the USA) briefcase that looked damned good and was close to affordable? If I'm not crazy, it may have been made by a saddle maker, or something like that. It looked damned good wherever I saw it.


I had this one made about a year ago for under $500. Is this the one you're talking about? I gave it to my sister.


----------



## rwaldron

poorboy said:


> I had this one made about a year ago for under $500. Is this the one you're talking about? I gave it to my sister.


I think thats it. Even if it isn't, it's exactly what I'm dreaming of. Why did you give it away?


----------



## poorboy

I didn't like the patch under the lock, and my sister needed a case for her computer. As well, I found fastening and unfastening the straps too time consuming.

If I were to get another one, I'd get one in a dark brown and not as tall. I'd also get straps with quick releases underneath the buckles.

Allen Edmonds sells a case that comes under $500 when it goes on sale.

https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF96202A_1_40000000001_-1


----------



## Trip English

rwaldron said:


> Wasn't there someone on this forum a while back that posted about having a custom made (in the USA) briefcase that looked damned good and was close to affordable? If I'm not crazy, it may have been made by a saddle maker, or something like that. It looked damned good wherever I saw it.


Yes. It was made by a brand that started with a G. I got my wife a custom cover for her Molskine day planner from them. Ill post when I have a chance to check. Then we should be able to find the thread.


----------



## Kreiger

G. Feller Casemakers?


----------



## smmrfld

Glaser Designs?


----------



## Trip English

Kreiger said:


> G. Feller Casemakers?


Yes! That's it.


----------



## Balfour

MoosicPa said:


> ... however it's supposed to be red, that's how they are made....


Correct, unless you're a Whip, in which case they're black. (Given the triple monks discussion going on icon_pale, I should emphasise that a Whip maintains party discipline and is involved in the management of Parliamentary business ...)


----------



## rwaldron

poorboy said:


> I didn't like the patch under the lock, and my sister needed a case for her computer. As well, I found fastening and unfastening the straps too time consuming. If I were to get another one, I'd get one in a dark brown and not as tall. I'd also get straps with quick releases underneath the buckles. Allen Edmonds sells a case that comes under $500 when it goes on sale. https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF96202A_1_40000000001_-1


Being as I wouldn't want a lock on mine, would you recommend them for having a case made?


----------



## rwaldron




----------



## DoghouseReilly

Now that guy owned a nice briefcase. I heard he wrote some good books, too.


----------



## poorboy

No lock mean's less to go wrong. I guess I'd recommend him despite being unhappy about the patch under the lock. He uses bridle leather and real brass horse tack.

https://www.montanasaddles.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/0074.jpg


----------



## rwaldron

poorboy said:


> No lock mean's less to go wrong. I guess I'd recommend him despite being unhappy about the patch under the lock. He uses bridle leather and real brass horse tack. https://www.montanasaddles.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/0074.jpg


It sounds hard to beat. I think my next closest alternative is $900 for this Frank Clegg: https://frankcleggleatherworks.com/index.php/product/view/American_Briefcase

(This BB Peal & Co. is definitely out of my price range: )


----------



## superfilmbuff

*SWAINE ADEDEY BRIGG VS. WHALER & CO. BESPOKE BRIEFCASE*

My Swaine Adeney Brigg is a very early piece, circa 1980s, when the company was still going by their old name, Swaine Adeney. What a piece of work!! A design remained virtually unchanged through the past decades, instantly recognizable, from any distance.

When I got it, it was kept inside its original package. Fresh out of the box, the SAB gives a distinctive, overwhelming smell of leather, which is rather pleasant. The smell lingers for months; I have rather gotten used to it. For the past year or so, it has been the only one I carried, till now.

The Whaler is a surprise. I first saw a friend carrying one around work, produced by a little-known outfit in San Francisco I have never even heard of. Because their shop is rather nearby, I dropped by for a visit. Three weeks later, I become a two bag kind of guy.

Leather:

SAB uses 6-7 oz bridle leather tanned by Sedgwick. This type of leather, as I understand, is getting hard to come by because almost all of it is going to Japan and China nowadays. Just like any other type of commodity, leather has developed into a futures market. SAB is able to still use Sedgwick mainly because of their long-term contract with the tannery. Sedgwick leather is legendary for its waxy finish and a muted sheen. In lighter color, it tends to tarnish if exposed to moisture or grime. I have taken extra care not to stain the leather.

One thing really interesting about Whaler is the way their leather is created. In their shop it is stacked full of paper-white vachetta leather, the kind of naked leather normally seen on Louis Vuitton. I was told their leather stock comes from the same tannery traditionally producing for Vuitton. And the foreman would dye each sheet like a painting. Quite a sight. Intrigued by their production process, I asked why they eschew tannery leather. "Not the right color, not the right feel," I was told. The foreman showed me about a dozen leather strips of various shade of brown that are either too deep or too red. Their house leather can be characterized to have a wax paper like matte finish.

The "Whaler No. 8" comes in three sizes. I ordered the medium to complement the larger SAB. It is constructed with a thicker leather than the SAB, which gives the whole thing a rather stiff look. It is actually not too hard to open and shut, but clearly not intended as a piece of clothing. The foreman showed me how they would start with a stiff leather, rolling it by hand in the preparation to be shaped on a wooden form. So the finished satchel would come with a sculptural quality. Quite different from a soft satchel offered by Ghurka and some other quality makers.

Comparing the two, I would say the Whaler is about 20% stiffer than the SAB, given the fact the leather comes from a heavier stock.

Construction:

The SAB stands out in its classic retro look. With my laptop and other essentials thrown in, it actually stays rather slim. The Whaler comes with wider gussets; I have ordered mine with a two-gusset setup. Instead of adding a third gusset, I find it to be much more user-friendly to the gadgets I am usually lugging about. I've heard SAB can be ordered in a two-gusset configuration as well, although I have yet to see one in real life.

Both cases are hand stitched. That's the one thing I knew I must have. A very impressive feature for an American maker to offer hand stitching. From a production point of view, it is rather like going back to the 15th century. I personally have seen only the best leather craftsmen manage to stitch by hand. Among a handful of brands in the world that still offer hand stitching, Hermes and SAB are the only two I know of who would stitch the entire piece by hand. Other than that, I have seen a few hand stitched Purple Label portfolios carrying astronomical price tags (Italian Job). Louis Vuitton had gotten into trouble for advertising "hand stitching" when, in fact, the only hand stitched parts are the handles on their large suitcases.

Seen side by side, SAB applies a traditional English stitching pattern throughout; Whaler uses a staggered high-contrast pattern. Both are skillfully accomplished with minimal distortion. I have to say that hand stitching, no matter how perfect, will not be as even as a pair of jeans stitched on a Singer. Of course it is purely a personal preference. To me, when holding something made by hand by another human being, it feels special.

The SAB handle is a traditional bone-folded handle with ridges on both sides, which has become synonymous with the brand. It comes with just the most excellent flex and grip. Needless to say, this design has been perfected through 200 years of trials and error. It is entirely made by hand with the best attention to detail. On the other hand-no pun intended-the Whaler guys have put an elegant, massive handle on the No. 8. From an engineering point of view, it is well thought of. It does not have the flex like the SAB handle, but provides a more ergonomic grip. It is made with a ridge to go between the fingers. Because I have bigger hands, I prefer the Whaler handle for carrying a heavy load. But the SAB handle looks absolutely flawless. For everyday carrying, both are terrific.

SAB has the reputation of folding their gussets beautifully, no exception here. While the Whaler has good folding techniques, it is not quite as neat, which I guess in part has to do with using a heavier leather.

SAB seals their lock plate with a circular stitching. Whaler chooses to seal it with glue. The explanation I got is for the ease of future lock repair. Very curious, since I don't think it will need any kind of oil change. Besides, both manufactures have the same type of locks.

One thing that stands out with the Whaler is the white edges. Looking closely, it appears to be coated in wax. This look is quite different from the SAB, which comes with painted edges, like every other briefcase I have ever seen.

Straps:

Whaler wins the battle hands down. As much as I love my SAB, the strap is almost like an afterthought. Case in point: the Whaler strap carries no less than three hand stitched snap anchors. The SAB has one, and not done in matching quality to the rest of the bag. The SAB shoulder pad is pretty much decorative-basically a small piece of leather lined with pigskin, so few would find relief on their shoulders. Both satchels are quite heavy. The carrying strap makes the Whaler feel like a lighter load thanks to the large contact surface and the extra soft padding.

Conclusion:

Both satchels are examples of an everyday accessory made right: unobtrusively designed, perfectly proportioned, made to last. Both have taken an anachronistic approach in their production process with unbridled attention to detail.

If I have to pick one? Sure, I'd carry either one to work any day. If the SAB is a tailored Bond Street pinstripe, the Whaler would be a quality piece of Scottish tweed.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Excellent review. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TsAr

An excellent review :aportnoy:


----------

